# Appetizers for kids



## letscook (Nov 10, 2005)

*Anyone one have any  good recipes for kid appetizers for 5-8 years old?*
*My newest one is i took slices of bread and rolled it thin and spread peanut butter and Jelly on it and rolled it up and chilled and then cut rolls into 4 pieces.  Kids love them.*
*Looking for new ones;*


----------



## Dina (Nov 10, 2005)

Try the Pampered Chef's Cut-N-Seal which seals all your sandwiches, making them into pockets, while cutting out the crust.  It's kid friendly.  My son, the future chef, loves it!

Dina


----------



## htc (Nov 10, 2005)

My stepson is 8 and sometimes he makes what we call Calvin's appetizer.

Take 1/2 of a dinner bun, put some sort of spread (we use laughing cow) and top with a some field greens and one slice of tomato. It's easy and healthy. He also likes to make cheese quesadilla.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

a favorite of mine, along the lines of what you suggested, is norwegian pancakes, aka filled crepes.

after making a stack of simple crepes, spread jams or jellies, nut butters, spreadable cheeses, whipped cream and sliced fruits, or even regular butter and sugar, roll them up and slice.

don't forget pigs in a blanket. buy pre-made pastry dough, bring it to room temp or so, roll it out, cut into strips and roll around hot dogs that have been cut into thirds, and bake.


----------



## licia (Nov 10, 2005)

I bet you could make pigs in a blanket with those Pillsbury bread sticks - Flatten them and wrap around a hot dot or sausage of some type. I think we used to use crescent rolls - haven't made them in a blue moon.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 10, 2005)

My daughter and her friends literally beg for pickle rolls.  Take a piece of ham, (the rectangular stuff works best, albeit mashed and pressed that way- refer to processed food poll  ) and lightly dry off with a paper towel.  Take a whole pickle, dry it off too, and squeeze any excess juice out of it.  Spread cream cheese (whipped stuff works well) on ham, and roll up pickle, pressing the pickle into the cream cheese so it sticks.  You will get the hang of it after a few... and I would NOT recommend letting the kids try it hehehe.  Let the "roll" chill for an hour or so, and poke toothpicks in every inch or so, and slice between the toothpicks.


----------



## QSis (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, my nephew LOVED Pigs in a Blanket when he was little.  Still does.  In fact, we all do!

Just take Pillsbury Crescent rolls, cut each triangle in three strips, and roll each strip around a L'il Smoky weiner or cut-up regular hot dogs.  Bake until golden brown.

Are you looking more for an after-school snack before dinner for your kids?  Or more for something kids would enjoy along with adults before a special meal?  Kids like lots of stuff that adults do, so if it's the latter, I'd wouldn't offer them anything different, unless you are a huge fan of,say, liver and salty fish appetizers. 

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 10, 2005)

When my daughter was a kid, her favorite was "Ants on a Log," which was not only good but something she could make herself.  It was just celery filled with peanut butter, then sprinkled with raisins.

 Barbara


----------



## Dina (Nov 10, 2005)

Not too long ago a friend posted a 25 plus page list of Disney's appetizers for kids on another cooking forum.  I will gather that list and begin posting some recipes for you here.  What are your kids' favorite foods?  I will look them up if I can get a bit of info about what they like to eat.   

My kid's favorites are mini corndogs, baked potato skins, and quesadillas (flour or corn tortillas with melted cheeses).  Fresh fruit salads and green salads with hard boiled eggs are also some favorites.  Let me know if you want me to post the recipes for any of these.

Dina


----------



## letscook (Nov 11, 2005)

I have grandchildren  6 and 2 and one daughter still my " kid" at 26  Youngest one eats anything Oldest picky - Daughter just about anything.  Finding myself back to entertaining for chindren B day partys  and I think the adults like the kid food to.
thanks for all your ideas


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are some ideas:

http://www.kraft.com.au/kraftKitchens/index.cfm?Page=kids_cooking

There were some other recipes on the site like apple waffle-wiches/peanut butter waffle-wiches, etc. may have been under kid's lunch ideas.

A sweet idea - put a marshmallow on a toothpick, roll in melted chocolate and then chopped peanuts.

Or mini fruit and cheese kabobs on toothpicks with a yogurt dipping sauce, crackers with cream cheese and topped with cookie cutter fruit like strawberries, kiwis, melon, bananas or cucumbers.

Or - mini pizzas on English muffins or mini bagels.

Or - Place hollowed out cherry tomatoes on either side of string or mozzarella cheese - tomato pops with a Ranch dipping sauce.


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2005)

Hot dog fondue is a good one. Mix a small jar of currant, grape or apple jelly with a small jar of mustard in a saucepan and cook, stirring, until mixture jelly is melted. Simmer for a while, then add hot dogs that are sliced diagonally, and/or baby smoky links, cut in half. Continue to simmer for 20 minutes or so, then keep warm in a small crockpot or fondue pot. 
Another thing they'll like: spread re-fried beans on a 10" flour tortilla, sprinkle liberally with cheese, and roll up. Brush tops with a little olive oil, then stick in a 350 oven and let cook until cheese is melted. Remove from oven and cut each roll into 2-3 pieces. Serve with a mild salsa. 
Mini pizzas would also be fun. You can do them on pita bread or English muffins. Spread with a little tomato sauce, then add the toppings and stick in the oven. Most kids like cheese and pepperoni the best, but you could use most anything. 

Finally, here's a recipe from my mother, who taught kindergarten for 30 years. 

Finger Jello

4 tbls knox gelatin
1 tsp lemon juice
1 cup cold water
3 small packages jello
3 cups hot water

Combine first 3 ingredients and let set while preparing jello. Mix jello with hot water, then combine both mixtures. Pour into a pan and refrigerate until set up. cut out shapes with cookie cutters, or into squares. 
Kids can eat these with their hands.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

These are a hit with all kids. When you first present them, everyone will think they're real mini burgers


*Hamburger Cookies*

80 ‘Nilla Wafers for the buns (2 boxes)
40 Keebler Grasshopper Cookies for the burgers (1 pkg.)
1 Tube Red Frosting for the ketchup 
1 Tube Yellow Frosting for the mustard
4 Oz. Shredded Coconut for the lettuce
Green Food Coloring for the coconut
Honey to be used as glue
Ground nuts or sesame seeds


Start with a ‘Nilla Wafer for the bottom bun. 

Stick the Grasshopper cookie to the “bun” with a dab of honey.

On opposite edges of the “burger”, put dabs of red and yellow frosting.

Color the coconut with some of the green food coloring.

Sprinkle the colored coconut on top of the “burger” 

Top with another ‘Nilla Wafer, using another dab of honey. 

Press the wafer down onto the burger so the red and yellow frostings ooze out to the edges of the burger. 

Lightly coat the top of the bun with honey and sprinkle the ground nuts or sesame seeds.

Make these a day ahead to allow time for the honey to dry.

Makes 40 Hamburgers


----------



## mish (Nov 16, 2005)

Here are some cute ideas:

http://www.ragu.com/promotions/yesipes/yesmakeover.asp

Another thought are mini-burgers - make up some meatballs and place them between bread slices put in a waffle maker - and cut into quaters after the edges are cut off for mini burger buns.


----------

